# Поздравляем Farger с окончанием практики!.



## Sfera (29 Июл 2011)

*Пора пришла и с практикой прощаться.
Уходишь с тем зачетных навсегда.
К нам будешь только в мыслях возвращаться,
Припомния стрессов)) времена.
Уже тобой намечен светлый путь.
Удачу бы случайно не спугнуть
И с правильной дороги не свернуть -
Везения тебе хотя б чуть - чуть.
***
Мы верим в непременный твой успех -
На форумах лечением блистать.
Как в школе был товарищем для всех,
Так в новом коллективе сможешь стать
Тем лекарем, чья сила на виду,
Который всем поможет, подбодрит,
Которому нет равных по уму.
Жизнь хелпера заманит и пленит :sarcastic:.
***
Закончил практику, сбылась твоя мечта
И можно дальше планы составлять…
Сейчас волнений тяжкая пора.
Но мы тебя готовы поддержать.*

Спасибо, Даня, за терпение и силу воли. Ты молодец!


----------



## zirreX (29 Июл 2011)

*Farger*, поздравляю!


----------



## Сашка (29 Июл 2011)

Поздравляю!


----------



## Severnyj (29 Июл 2011)

Поздравляю


----------



## akok (29 Июл 2011)

Поздравляю!


----------



## aidoqa (29 Июл 2011)

Желаю успехов в борьбе с вирусами!!


----------



## Farger (29 Июл 2011)

Sfera написал(а):


> Спасибо, Даня, за терпение и силу воли.



Это Вам всем огромное спасибо, всем тем, кто меня учил и терпел!

P.S. Кстати рисунок очень точный, все как в реале только волосы у меня чорные


----------



## Alex1983 (29 Июл 2011)

*Farger*, Поздравляю!!!


----------



## Mila (29 Июл 2011)

Поздравляю! Удачи во всех ваших начинаниях.


----------



## Саныч (29 Июл 2011)

Поздравляю!


----------



## thyrex (29 Июл 2011)

Поздравляю!


----------



## Warrior Kratos (29 Июл 2011)

Поздравляю!! Удачи!!


----------



## Techno (30 Июл 2011)

Поздравляю!!!


----------



## goredey (31 Июл 2011)

Прими и мои поздравления!


----------



## Lexer (31 Июл 2011)

Поздравляю!


----------



## Tiare (31 Июл 2011)

*Farger*, поздравляю!


----------



## NOSS (5 Авг 2011)

Поздравляю!


----------



## Drongo (11 Авг 2011)

Поздравляю с окончанием обучения, не теряйся среди различных злых проделок вирусов, и у тебя всё получится. :good2:


----------



## aidoqa (11 Авг 2011)

поздравляю)


----------



## Warrior Kratos (11 Авг 2011)

Удачи в борьбе с вирусами!!


----------



## Hotab (12 Авг 2011)

Поздравляю))))


----------

